
UK citizens may soon need licenses to photograph some stuff they already own - davidbarker
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/you-may-soon-need-a-licence-to-take-photos-of-that-classic-designer-chair-you-bought/#
======
therealidiot
Would be funny if this could be used against CCTV cameras

